# Troup County QDM Club Seeking New Members



## Weehadkee (Mar 9, 2018)

Great 600 acre QDM club in Troup County has openings for new members. Our club is located in the northwest corner of Troup County. Membership is capped at 14. Property is a mix of mature hardwood ridges & creek bottoms, groomed pine stands, cut overs, and a couple of thick swamps too. We plant and maintain 6 + food plots spread across the property, planted with high quality deer foliage mixes.  Wehadkee Creek (feeds West Point Lake) runs adjacent to the property and a county maintained road provides lake access, including boat landing on West Point just 2 miles down the road.

Hunting spots are pin in system. Club has great camp site with gravel drive and parking areas, picnic tables, fire pit hanging/skinning rack, cabin with indoor bathroom and room for campers. All access is gated/locked. Logging roads run through the property for full access. 


Looking to fill memberships during March, so call now for showings. $950 per hunter - Deer and turkey hunting included.
Call or txt Andy 404-966-4861 or Fred 770-329-8609 for showing


----------



## ducochran (Aug 10, 2018)

If possible, I would like to be put on a waiting list for 2019-2020. Land I lease has been sold and have access through the end of this hunting season.


----------



## BullBoy1960 (Feb 2, 2019)

Please put me on for any openings you may have for 2019-2020. thanks much , William 678-326-7261


----------



## Dmcclel1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Interested in 2019-2020.

Daniel 
770-314-2883


----------



## 308browning (Feb 4, 2019)

Would be interested for 2019-2020 season.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 4, 2019)

Dude hasn't been on in 8 months or so. You may have better luck calling the number he provided.


----------



## Weehadkee (Feb 6, 2019)

308browning said:


> Would be interested for 2019-2020 season.


Hey guys, sorry, I missed the pm's.  Yes, we should have a couple openings.  Call me or txt me at 404-966-4861 if interested.


----------



## Weehadkee (Mar 3, 2019)

bump


----------

